# Linux backtrack - "No root file system is defined" error



## Sivakumar (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried installing the Backtrack that i got from one of my Digit CD and i reached upto partition manger. I have already installed Windows 7 in my system. I have drive d:\ (from windows) which has 150 GB and i used only 33 MB in it. When Linux detected the hard disk and i choose the manual partition and selected this drive and allocated 100 GB to install Linux. In the Linux partition manager it shows 'unused'. When I click forward button it gives me an error "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from partitioning menu." Kindly help me on this.


----------



## Joker (Mar 21, 2011)

u have to select the *mount point* for the partition.

look around, u'll find the option for selecting the mount point and choose */* 

/ stands for root filesystem. also choose a file system like ext4 and then continue.

my advice will also be to have another partition with the mount point */home*

also post in proper section.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 23, 2011)

if you are having problem with partitioner setup, then see this page *help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition & this page *help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot.


----------

